# MarCum VX-1 Three-Colour Sonar Ice System



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Is the MarCum VX-1 Three-Colour Sonar Ice System a good flasher and if you have one tell me it's pro and cons
thanks.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

i have one of these and it is alright. it a has bottom zoom on it which is a good thing if u fish walleyes and bottom hugging fish alot. a few bad things bout this is it interefers with all sonars except other marcums and to read the bottom u have to turn the gain way up i personally dont care for this product but thats my 2 cents. i have a hummingbird i35 which i love it got alot of features and i think it is around the same price as the marcums.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

marcum and hummingbird both interfere with other flashers. I would get a Fl-18 vexilar. I know the marcum is a good machine so you cant go wrong with it. Deals on marcums are very common so wait for a good deal.


----------

